# Good Prices On WD Red Plus Drives All Day 11/25/21



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Good all day today Pacific time (ends in 15h 30m 26s)

https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digi...andingS_D_e8a44598_63&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1

Western Digital 3TB WD Red Plus NAS Internal Hard Drive HDD - 5400 RPM, SATA 6 Gb/s, CMR, 128 MB Cache, 3.5" -WD30EFZX $58.99 27% savings

Western Digital 4TB WD Red Plus NAS Internal Hard Drive HDD - 5400 RPM, SATA 6 Gb/s, CMR, 128 MB Cache, 3.5" -WD40EFZX $68.99 24% savings

Western Digital 6TB WD Red Plus NAS Internal Hard Drive HDD - 5640 RPM, SATA 6 Gb/s, CMR, 128 MB Cache, 3.5" -WD60EFZX $103.99 39% savings

EDIT: This is a 7200 RPM drive not remmonded for a TiVo: Western Digital 10TB WD Red Plus NAS Internal Hard Drive HDD - 7200 RPM, SATA 6 Gb/s, CMR, 256 MB Cache, 3.5" - WD101EFBX $209.99 26% savings


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The 10TB is a 7200 RPM drive.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

pl1 said:


> Good all day today Pacific time (ends in 15h 30m 26s)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digi...andingS_D_e8a44598_63&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1
> 
> ...


I saw that. I have one out for delivery Friday that I bought a couple of days ago. Couldn't figure out how to get a refund on the price difference so bought the 6tb now on sale and processed a return on the one that's getting here Friday.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> I saw that. I have one out for delivery Friday that I bought a couple of days ago. Couldn't figure out how to get a refund on the price difference so bought the 6tb now on sale and processed a return on the one that's getting here Friday.


There was a time when Amazon would credit the difference for 30 days. Then they just stopped doing it for some reason. It cost them more to process a return, but, that's their problem.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pl1 said:


> EDIT: This is a 7200 RPM drive not remmonded for a TiVo: Western Digital 10TB WD Red Plus NAS Internal Hard Drive HDD - 7200 RPM, SATA 6 Gb/s, CMR, 256 MB Cache, 3.5" - WD101EFBX $209.99 26% savings


I still don't know why 7200 is "not recommended" for a Tivo. I can see maybe not wanting a 7200 2.5 in a Bolt as the Bolt has heat issues to begin with. But a 7200 3.5 in a Roamio, I don't see why not. I've used them with no problems. I really would like to see some thread that actually shows why 7200 is so bad. FYI most if not all 8TB and up are 7200. So anyone who has upgraded to 8TB or more would be running a "not recommended" drive?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pl1 said:


> Good all day today Pacific time (ends in 15h 30m 26s)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digi...andingS_D_e8a44598_63&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1
> 
> ...


Yikes, what a deal. I bought a 4TB, $73 with tax, not bad. I used the WD site, not Amazon. BUT then a found a rebate thing with rakuten. 15%. Was unsure if it would work but bought another. And it did work, rakuten paid me already, $10. So $63 and 5% on my credit card, $60 total for a 4TB. Since the 15% worked and so fast, I went and ordered an M.2 SSD also. Am CONSIDERING a 6TB, would be about $110 with tax but I'd get $15 with rakuten and another $5 for my ccard, 6TB for $90? Tempting, the 4TB are sold out though.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its the heat; and the tiny fan inside.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Will be interesting to see what happens with Best Buy. Their BF price was 84.99. With a guarantee if there was a lower price they would refund the difference. I bought one about a week ago, have not opened yet. Will see if they somehow automatically refund the difference, I doubt it. So will probably return that one. The WD site purchases, I'll probably keep both though the first I paid $73 with no Rakuten, still a good price.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Its the heat; and the tiny fan inside.


IMO would not matter with a Roamio, especially a plus or pro, plenty of open space. Or a Premiere. If using an external (like with a Bolt or Edge), would not matter at all. I even use externals with some of my Roamios, so I can swap drives around easily. Most preassembled large capacity externals (like mybook or easystore) do not even have fans, granted no other electronics in the enclosures.


----------

